# die hard platinum battery



## 808Munkyeee

what battery do they compare to beside the odyssey? im looking at what kinetik in which wattage they compare to . for example the kinetik1600 kinetik2400 etc............


----------



## HIS4

The Die Hard Platinum doesn't compare to an Odyssey. It *IS* an Odyssey rebadged for Sears. The capacity depends on what size you're looking at.


----------



## 808Munkyeee

the 34 series battery


----------



## gnesterenko

808Munkyeee said:


> the 34 series battery


They have the exact same specs as the Odysseys. As the above poster said, they come out of the same factory with the exact same design. The only difference is the box isn't as blinged out and I believe they are slightly heavier (like 2 lbs). But everything else, cold crank amps, amp hours, etc, identical. This is the battery I'm getting for my car as well shortly for the very same reason. plus I think a 5 year warranty? Can't be beat, IMO.

Posting from work, so need this disclaimer:
"The views expressed here are mine and do not reflect the official opinion of my employer or the organization through which the Internet was accessed."


----------



## HIS4

808Munkyeee said:


> the 34 series battery


In my old car, I had a Scosche battery which was also a rebadged Odyssey. It was the equivalent to a PC1500 which is the correct size for a 34 series. I also looked at Kinetik but the equivalent battery in Kinetik's line is almost a half inch taller than the Odyssey so it didn't fit in my car. I think the Kinetik model I was looking at was either the KHC1400 or 1800. The 1800 is closer in physical dimension but the 1400 is closer in capacity to the PC1500.


----------



## 808Munkyeee

so the diehard 34 series p-1 is equal to a kinteik1800 watt battery


----------



## rommelrommel

I do not think that the Kinetik is an Odyssey made battery in any way. The sears platinum batteries (even the marine ones) all seem to have a Odyssey equivilant but I am not aware of an exhaustive list. If you compare specs and dimensions you can figure it out.


----------



## blazerpounds

Kinetik doesn't make batteries, they make power cells.


----------



## 808Munkyeee

how much power can the diehard power? 12001600 1800 2000 etc.......


----------



## rommelrommel

That's a retarded way of looking at a battery. How many wattz can mah battery hold yo?


----------



## sonikaccord

blazerpounds said:


> Kinetik doesn't make batteries, they make power cells.


What's the difference?


----------



## sonikaccord

rommelrommel said:


> That's a retarded way of looking at a battery. How many wattz can mah battery hold yo?


Not really. It just takes a little math to solve it. And since it changes because of the discharge, it makes it a little harder so the only thing we can do is average it.

Let's take the Kinetic 1800 for example.
At 81 Ah:

Using Ohm's law at an assumed 12V charge:
12V*81Ah=972 Wh

So this battery could theoretically deliver 972 watts in an hour

Edit: Can someone check the dimensions of that?


----------



## wizzi001

the numbers to the left of the batteries indicate group number and after the dash is the odyssey equivalent. ODYSSEY Batteries - Automotive Specifications


----------



## sqshoestring

rommelrommel said:


> That's a retarded way of looking at a battery. How many wattz can mah battery hold yo?


Lol:laugh:
He might be meaning it is near impossible due to the dynamics of music. I used to size battery by how long I wanted it to run with the car off or some cases car on. If it puked on me I added another battery lol, those were the days before alternators got larger and they were 60A or something. Even if you fit a huge truck alt in there it didn't give much more. Many of us ran the batteries down with the car running on the strip, you turned off and drove around someplace else while they charged back up some. In retrospect we should have mounted a second alt, but the batteries worked fine and we often took them out during the week.


----------



## 808Munkyeee

wizzi001 said:


> the numbers to the left of the batteries indicate group number and after the dash is the odyssey equivalent. ODYSSEY Batteries - Automotive Specifications


no it not not true


----------



## wizzi001

808Munkyeee said:


> no it not not true



What's not true?


----------



## rommelrommel

sonikaccord said:


> Not really. It just takes a little math to solve it. And since it changes because of the discharge, it makes it a little harder so the only thing we can do is average it.
> 
> Let's take the Kinetic 1800 for example.
> At 81 Ah:
> 
> Using Ohm's law at an assumed 12V charge:
> 12V*81Ah=972 Wh
> 
> So this battery could theoretically deliver 972 watts in an hour
> 
> Edit: Can someone check the dimensions of that?


I was commenting on Kinetik and their arbitrary "rating" of how many watts their batteries are good for. I just think it's marketing BS. Ah and other ratings are great and can give you an idea of how suitable the battery is for your needs.


----------



## 808Munkyeee

wizzi001 said:


> What's not true?


diehard to the odyssey there no other number to it. I was looking at the diehard platinum 34 series.


----------



## wizzi001

808Munkyeee said:


> diehard to the odyssey there no other number to it. I was looking at the diehard platinum 34 series.



Umm open the link I put up. See at the top the battery pictures. The lower left one that says 34-pc1500. That is a group 34 battery and the equivalent is odyssey pc-1500. The only ones that do not have a group number are the pc680, 925 and 1200.


----------



## 808Munkyeee

ummm mine says it a P5 35/50035 so is equal to which odyssey?


----------



## wizzi001

Nice way to get your post count up.


----------



## rommelrommel

It`s a PC1400. I hope I`m not feeding the troll here.


----------



## 808Munkyeee

Sorry for trolling whoops.


----------



## MikeT1982

Hey guys, i bought one of the Platinum's new for a car that i ended up storing over the winter and it got drained completely (negligence on my part) and would not hold a charge. It failed internally. I used to use Yellow Tops in the SPL scene and never had a problem with them. I'm not sure if ya's are still into those or not but I loved them. I had freinds who hated them though too LoL. But anyways... i know i should have taken better care of the platinum, but it sure didn't liek being deep cycled. I jump started an dlet the car run for an hour and it wouldnt even turn over once shut off. So i bought a new one and leave it on a trickle charger now when the vehicle is not in use and 2 years have gone by and i love it.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

No battery likes being drawn flat... period, not even a deep cycle, they are just more apt to deal with it... 

The fact that you killed you DHP has nothing to do with the DHP itself, but everything to do with the fact that you left it sitting in a car for months with a slight draw on it... 

The trickle charger is your best friend in these instances and as you've seen, keeps the battery strong over winters...


----------



## MikeT1982

So even deep cycles don't like being drawn flat, i wasn't positive on that. Cool, thanks for the heads up man. Yeah it's behaving really nicely the new one i love it. So it was all my bad! By the way nice amp choice in the continuum! I always wanted one!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

MikeT1982 said:


> So even deep cycles don't like being drawn flat, i wasn't positive on that. Cool, thanks for the heads up man. Yeah it's behaving really nicely the new one i love it. So it was all my bad! By the way nice amp choice in the continuum! I always wanted one!


Thank you Much Sir... I've been waiting since '95 to have my way with one... It finally happened and it's NICE... 

And yeah, a "Deep cycle" battery is designed with more reserve storage and it's better apt to handling a near full discharge.. 

You have to understand that there is a chemical reaction taking place inside of the battery to provide you WITH said current... well, if you draw away ALL of the energy in the "system" there is no potential left to drive the reaction (that and I think it cooks the plates pretty good)

So while a deep cycle is more apt to "coming back" after a hard deep cycle even, it'll never be the same than if it HADN'T been DCed..


----------



## MikeT1982

Gotcha man! YW on the COntinuum! I had an old Class A 3.0 back then and really would love to get ahold of a Class A 6.0....kind of the same thing i wanted one forever. I wonder what the chances of coming across a BNIB 3.0 or 6.0 are....my 3.0 was BEAT up cosmetically and the coherant stereo mode did not work....but it would still drive negative ohm loads and fry eggs all day and sound better than anything LoL! I loved the old thermal rollback feature, it was neat when it would step down and up in 3 steps i think it was!  Finally i smartened up and ran on highs and saw its true beauty before accidentally dropping a 4 gauge hot power wire across its sink :-( I then donated it to an amp repair shop as i couldn't afford to fix it being a teenager. 4 years later they gave it back to me saying they could not handle the soldering layout of the board. I then discarded it :-( How dumb!


----------



## t3sn4f2

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> No battery likes being drawn flat... period, not even a deep cycle, they are just more apt to deal with it...
> 
> The fact that you killed you DHP has nothing to do with the DHP itself, but everything to do with the fact that you left it sitting in a car for months with a slight draw on it...
> 
> The trickle charger is your best friend in these instances and as you've seen, keeps the battery strong over winters...


x2 

There are no definitive statements, just relative.

Edit: Let me rephrase that. Not all statements are definitive, some are relative.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

t3sn4f2 said:


> x2
> 
> There are no definitive statements, just relative.
> 
> Edit: Let me rephrase that. Not all statements are definitive, some are relative.


Thank you

I never deal with 100%, there is no such thing... 

Facts are facts though... 

I'm relatively definitive... :laugh:


----------



## Stanee

Hey every one I want to know about which one is the best battery of die hard platinum battery ?


----------



## Thumper88

The best one is the one that fits your car.


----------



## 808Munkyeee

lol..............


----------



## wizzi001

808Munkyeee said:


> lol..............


Hmm laughing at pretty much the same question you asked


----------



## Darth SQ

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Thank you Much Sir... I've been waiting since '95 to have my way with one... It finally happened and it's NICE...
> 
> And yeah, a "Deep cycle" battery is designed with more reserve storage and it's better apt to handling a near full discharge..
> 
> You have to understand that there is a chemical reaction taking place inside of the battery to provide you WITH said current... well, if you draw away ALL of the energy in the "system" there is no potential left to drive the reaction (that and I think it cooks the plates pretty good)
> 
> So while a deep cycle is more apt to "coming back" after a hard deep cycle even, it'll never be the same than if it HADN'T been DCed..


I would like to add one unique characteristic regarding the gell filled batteries like the Platinums and Optimas.
When extensively discharged, be it either a regular cycle or deep cycle, the hydrogen bubbles that form on the plates during recharging are trapped by the thick viscous gell and cannot move off the plates and rise to the top nowhere near as quickly as water-acid based electrolyte batteries.
This significantly slows the recharging process and you definitely want to bring them up really, really slow; especially if fully discharged.
Hope this helps,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

MikeT1982 said:


> Hey guys, i bought one of the Platinum's new for a car that i ended up storing over the winter and it got drained completely (negligence on my part) and would not hold a charge. It failed internally. I used to use Yellow Tops in the SPL scene and never had a problem with them. I'm not sure if ya's are still into those or not but I loved them. I had freinds who hated them though too LoL. But anyways... i know i should have taken better care of the platinum, but it sure didn't liek being deep cycled. I jump started an dlet the car run for an hour and it wouldnt even turn over once shut off. So i bought a new one and leave it on a trickle charger now when the vehicle is not in use and 2 years have gone by and i love it.


See above post ^

What'd you do with the old Platinum?
Might still come back to life applying the above point.
I had the same thing happen to an Optima blue top.
Expensive battery and I wasn't going to let it go without a fight.
Took a about 3-4 days on a very low 2-4 amp trickle but it finally came back.
A one hour full out assault from an alternator will not cut it.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 808Munkyeee

just dont let it sit duhhh


----------



## MikeT1982

Hey PPI Art Collector, thank you for the tip and knowledge! The old battery has been long gone unfortunately, and i never got to try slowly charging it. However this new one i have did die probably 95% over the winter because i unplugged the trickle charger to run a drill from the outlet and forgot to plug it in for a month! :-( The car would not start but the lights would run dimly so it wasnt stone dead. I jumped it and ran for an hour (all out alternator assault LoL) and she started but weakly and after 3 days would barely start. I thought once again i unintentinally killed a very expensive battery... but i wanted to try the trickle, so i turned trickle charger on and it wasn't for 4 days at 1.5 amps till the trickle said it was full. Worked like new ever since and has sat 3 weeks off charger and turned over as new!

So there is direct proof that your hydrogen bubble in the gel situation is true! Just like your optima you trickle charged. Now i know the science behind what happened and that the platinum is most likely alrite! Thanks man!!!


----------



## eviling

this is the battery I run, got mine for 210$, it's a medium size, and it is an absolute beast of a batery, nothing flickers, nothing dims., granted i run a 210 amp alt :X


----------



## Darth SQ

MikeT1982 said:


> Hey PPI Art Collector, thank you for the tip and knowledge! The old battery has been long gone unfortunately, and i never got to try slowly charging it. However this new one i have did die probably 95% over the winter because i unplugged the trickle charger to run a drill from the outlet and forgot to plug it in for a month! :-( The car would not start but the lights would run dimly so it wasnt stone dead. I jumped it and ran for an hour (all out alternator assault LoL) and she started but weakly and after 3 days would barely start. I thought once again i unintentinally killed a very expensive battery... but i wanted to try the trickle, so i turned trickle charger on and it wasn't for 4 days at 1.5 amps till the trickle said it was full. Worked like new ever since and has sat 3 weeks off charger and turned over as new!
> 
> So there is direct proof that your hydrogen bubble in the gel situation is true! Just like your optima you trickle charged. Now i know the science behind what happened and that the platinum is most likely alrite! Thanks man!!!


Glad I could help. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rommelrommel

Also, the Die Hard Platinum Marine batteries are just the bigger odyssey battereies with additional marine connections. If you can fit em, they kick ass too.


----------



## 808Munkyeee

yeahhhh


----------



## mwalsh9152

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I would like to add one unique characteristic regarding the gell filled batteries like the Platinums and Optimas.
> When extensively discharged, be it either a regular cycle or deep cycle, the hydrogen bubbles that form on the plates during recharging are trapped by the thick viscous gell and cannot move off the plates and rise to the top nowhere near as quickly as water-acid based electrolyte batteries.
> This significantly slows the recharging process and you definitely want to bring them up really, really slow; especially if fully discharged.
> Hope this helps,
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


old thread, but I've been MIA for a while. 

First, Platinums arent a gel cell battery, they are AGM (absorption glass mat) a new take on the age old lead acid battery. As for gel cells, I cant speak for gel cell car batteries, but the sealed gel forklift batteries that I work with are actually filled with small gel balls (I'm a battery tech for Enersys, the parent company of Odyssey) One of the differences of a gel battery is that it doesnt gas like a lead acid battery (the bubbles you see when charging) Being that there isnt a free flowing liquid in them they dont gas and produce bubbles. 


PPI Collector is right, if the battery is dead the best way to hopefully bring it back is by slowly charging it. When a battery sits discharged it becomes what we call "sulphated" meaning that all the acid has been drawn into the lead plates, and since it wasnt recharged it actually becomes stuck in there. The only way to cure that is if you are able to break up the sulphation by just continuously pouring power into it over a period of time. Depending on the level of sulphation, it may never come back. In which case the Odyssey's and Platinum have (or had the last I knew) a 60 month full warranty, and then are prorated from there to a length that I cant remember. 

Hope I was able to clear things up a bit.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie

Haven't looked into the specs, but the Di hard platinum and die hard platinum marine are exactly the same as far as specs except that the marine has the posts on the top and side posts? If so, I need a G34 for the vehicle.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

adrenalinejunkie said:


> *Haven't looked into the specs*, but the Di hard platinum and die hard platinum marine are exactly the same as far as specs except that the marine has the posts on the top and side posts? If so, I need a G34 for the vehicle.


Go look then... Why should we do your work? 

How difficult could it be in this day and age?


----------



## D-Bass

I'm pretty sure the Odyssey, Stinger SPP line, the new line of XS Power, and Juicebox are all the same batteries. I think the Stinger SPV(yellow) line and Hawker are the same, but with NONvirgin lead. I'm not sure which the Diehard Platinum is.


----------



## CrossFired

808Munkyeee said:


> how much power can the diehard power? 12001600 1800 2000 etc.......


Not sure what you mean, but Odyssey claims my 1750 will output a burst of 5000 amps for one second.


----------



## 808Munkyeee

what chart do you guys determine what battery size i will need for my system.


----------



## chad

measure the hole and put the biggest bastard you can fit in there without making your car ride lopsided.


----------



## BuickGN

chad said:


> measure the hole and put the biggest bastard you can fit in there without making your car ride lopsided.


Agreed. Although this last time I put a grp 35R Platinum without thinking. Once I pulled the battery cover off I realized I could have fit something much larger but this Platinum has so much more reserve than the Optima that came out of it, I'm happy.


----------



## bitperfect

chad said:


> measure the hole and put the biggest bastard you can fit in there without making your car ride lopsided.


:laugh: right on!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

chad said:


> measure the hole and put the biggest bastard you can fit in there without making your car ride lopsided.


 
OR, relocate and use whatever the hell you want.... 

Forklift batteries, why not..


----------



## robert_wrath

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> OR, relocate and use whatever the hell you want....
> 
> Forklift batteries, why not..


While we're at it....................a Segway Battery.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

robert_wrath said:


> While we're at it....................a Segway Battery.


Sure, if you've got the money to rip one out of your segway.. :laugh:

Is a SW 12v or close? aren't they a higher voltage? 



If only we could run 48v systems.. THAT would be the ****...


----------

